# security system



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

i have a 2k altima and what i'm trying to find out is does the car has an alarm system. i tried rolling down the window and locked my car then opened the door without using the key and nothing happens. if i do that i my brother's pathfinder the horn goes off. but when i hold down the panic key on the remote, the horn and light went off as a warning sign. is that how it suppose to be or there is something wrong with my security system? can anyone help me with this one?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hmmmm, is there even a security led on your dash panel? check the big relay box under the hood, mine has an empty slot for "security". yours might too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

yes, there is a big security button and a red led. i think i'm missing a relay. there is an empty 2-pin slot under the dash and next to it is the exact same slot with a relay.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

maybe its out because you dont have the transmitter. you can buy them from nissan but they are EXPENSIVE. much cheaper to just get an aftermarket alarm.


----------

